# car log book



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

I've lost my greek car log book. How do I get a replacement please?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

torba said:


> I've lost my greek car log book. How do I get a replacement please?


I believe if you go along to the car registration office (sorry do not know where it is in Crete), take ID with you and give them your car registration number they will obtain your document file. 
The issue of a new "log book" (or as it is now a sheet of paper) should be OK as there are no ownership changes


----------

